
The Struggle to Save Heirloom Rice in India (2019) - happy-go-lucky
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-struggle-to-save-heirloom-rice-in-india/
======
happy-go-lucky
Here's the article, halfway through. Search for "The Struggle to Save Heirloom
Rice in India"

[http://riceplusmagazine.blogspot.com/2019_10_17_archive.html](http://riceplusmagazine.blogspot.com/2019_10_17_archive.html)

